# billionaire strongly predicts higher-than-average IQ (Wai 2013)



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 26, 2020)

Can't find stat's quantifying who 'knows a lot of stuff', but there's decent data suggesting that being a billionaire strongly predicts higher-than-average IQ (Wai 2013).


----------



## TheAscendedOne (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## BigBoy (Mar 26, 2020)

@eduardkoopman posted an image that showed billionares have 153 iq on average and millionares 117 on average.


----------



## PersianKingdom (Mar 26, 2020)

Water is wet.


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 26, 2020)

PersianKingdom said:


> Water is wet.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 26, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> @eduardkoopman posted an image that showed billionares have 153 iq on average and millionares 117 on average.


That is true.
A correlation was found.

Also for self made millionaires.

At the same time. For sexual partners, it's inverse. The higher iq, the lower sexual partners.


----------



## Epitaph (Mar 26, 2020)

PersianKingdom said:


> Water is wet.



Fire is hot

Women are whores


----------



## bonesoverblood (Mar 26, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> View attachment 321730



Pieroski Morph?


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Mar 26, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> That is true.
> A correlation was found.
> 
> Also for self made millionaires.
> ...


so average IQ levels or sub average had more sexual partners?

I imagine there was a very strong point of diminishing returns on that graph.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Mar 26, 2020)

no billions for your face


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Mar 26, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> @eduardkoopman posted an image that showed billionares have 153 iq on average and millionares 117 on average.


Yeah dude Kylie Jenner probably has 150 IQ

Smh


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Mar 26, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> Yeah dude Kylie Jenner probably has 150 IQ
> 
> Smh


on *Average*


----------



## robtical (Mar 26, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> That is true.
> A correlation was found.
> 
> Also for self made millionaires.
> ...


can you post the proof for high iq, lower sexual partners? I can agree on late virginity loss but not necessarily with sexual partners.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Mar 26, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> on *Average*


I know, and it's still not true


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 26, 2020)

Billionaires, if you're reading this, you can suck my 21 inch cock


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 27, 2020)

robtical said:


> can you post the proof for high iq, lower sexual partners? I can agree on late virginity loss but not necessarily with sexual partners.





JustTrynaGrow said:


> so average IQ levels or sub average had more sexual partners?
> 
> I imagine there was a very strong point of diminishing returns on that graph.


I looked up the praphs again, I had in my memeory.
It's about virginity. So not necesairrly could I extrapolate it to number of sexual partners in lifetime. Although, I do suspect that to be higher for the average to low iq men as well.

The grap:
It shows top iq for sexual partners is for males 80 - 100
Why, I dunno? Only thing I can imagine, overthinking, and being high iq means being able to be programmed to beleive blue pilled bs.




As you can see. The peak is 80-100 iq levels.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 27, 2020)

average iq of this fourm = 30 xD


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Mar 27, 2020)

no shit, especially if they're self made


----------



## Krezo (Mar 27, 2020)

PersianKingdom said:


> Water is wet.


Water isn't wet by itself, but it makes other materials wet when it sticks to the surface of them.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 27, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Water isn't wet by itself, but it makes other materials wet when it sticks to the surface of them.


High I.Q response


----------



## Virgincel (Mar 27, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> View attachment 321730


From incel to gigamogger. Literally a few mm of bone


----------



## wagbox (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm completely dumbfounded by this revelation tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 27, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> From incel to gigamogger. Literally a few mm of bone


legit a few mm. if he was actually the gigamogger in the pic i guarantee this dude would get pussy on days on end here


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Mar 27, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> At the same time. For sexual partners, it's inverse. The higher iq, the lower sexual partners.




Study or guessing?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Lifelet (Mar 27, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> @eduardkoopman posted an image that showed billionares have 153 iq on average and millionares 117 on average.


Doubt it's that high, since Tesla, von Neumann and Einstein were not billionaires


----------



## robtical (Mar 27, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I looked up the praphs again, I had in my memeory.
> It's about virginity. So not necesairrly could I extrapolate it to number of sexual partners in lifetime. Although, I do suspect that to be higher for the average to low iq men as well.
> 
> The grap:
> ...


How does high iq mean being programmed to believe blue pilled bs? They are more likely to be away from societal programming while lower iq follow it with less questioning. Religious people have lower iq by 10 pts on average than people who do not believe in god. Which one is being programmed? I do agree with high iq overthinking though but high iq people will be more successful later in life. Above average IQ is where i would say highest partners.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 27, 2020)

Epitaph said:


> Fire is hot
> 
> Women are whores


Niggers steal

Gooks eat bat soup and kill the entire world


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 27, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> no billions for your face


Would've agreed if I was stopping myself from being totally candid but the reality is; there is a bit of "billions for your face", unless you're curry or a gook or really ugly. But there's still a bit of "billions for your face"


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 28, 2020)

robtical said:


> How does high iq mean being programmed to believe blue pilled bs? They are more likely to be away from societal programming while lower iq follow it with less questioning.


Maybe you are right. My statement was just an estimation, from my pesonal observation.
Somehow it appeared to me, that when it comes/came to dating. higher iq dudes seemed more blue pilled WHEN it comes to relationships, because:
1. the smarter people I know focus less on their looks and body, appearance. Then the dumber guys, whom are more gymaxxing and styling, so to impress the ladies. These less smart guys have it right, imo, that they know correctoly that looks is number 1 importance.
2. the smarter people I know, maybe due to lower EQ have more problems soicalising and being low inhib when socialising. Causing them to limit themselfes, concerneing the amount of new women they meet (numbers game aspect).
3. betabuxxing, with an over the hill woman. I see happens more with smarter dudes (maybe also because they can). And then getting divorce raped, cheated on, etc..



robtical said:


> Religious people have lower iq by 10 pts on average than people who do not believe in god. Which one is being programmed? I do agree with high iq overthinking though but high iq people will be more successful later in life.


You are right, that is also my observation. That overall in life,on meaning of life. And on the wider picture of society and things like that. Smarter men, are more relaistic. While dumber men, cope alot with the bigger questions in life, by just copying dumb religuous ideas.In that way dumber people are moreblue pilled. And cope more.


robtical said:


> Above average IQ is where i would say highest partners.


Maybe.
But this study grpah says this. And it's in line with my observations also:


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 28, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> Yeah dude Kylie Jenner probably has 150 IQ


She's not really selfmade and had more connections at age 10 than usa president so she doesn't count


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 28, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> That overall in life,on meaning of life. And on the wider picture of society and things like that. Smarter men, are more relaistic. While dumber men, cope alot with the bigger questions in life, by just copying dumb religuous ideas.In that way dumber people are moreblue pilled. And cope more


That's why is so easy for pastors.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 28, 2020)

robtical said:


> How does high iq mean being programmed to believe blue pilled bs? They are more likely to be away from societal programming while lower iq follow it with less questioning. Religious people have lower iq by 10 pts on average than people who do not believe in god. Which one is being programmed? I do agree with high iq overthinking though but high iq people will be more successful later in life. Above average IQ is where i would say highest partners.


Where’s the source for the 10 point difference?


----------



## BigBiceps (Mar 28, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> @eduardkoopman posted an image that showed billionares have 153 iq on average and millionares 117 on average.


Feels good mogging millionaire average iq. Fuaark.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Feels good mogging millionaire average iq. Fuaark.


Millionaire potential


----------

